# New PB on a JD Baits.. FAT BOY



## Bugpac (Nov 15, 2009)

Caught this today, After fishing with Russ yesterday I was asking him about the JD BAITS, he said here is a bag.. I love these things, Not saying what or color as some boys in the club frequent this sight, But this will be my new go to bait... But they are indeed JD BAITS hand poured.. 6lbs 7oz


----------



## jigster60 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sweet =D> =D> =D> >>>>JIGGY


----------



## Doug (Nov 15, 2009)

=D> =D> Great catch. Glad to see JD Baits working for you. I've been thinking of getting some for myself.

Doug


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I had been thinking, and thinking, then when I asked Russ about them, and got to fish them I was sold.. Look for a 8-10lber in the near future from me off these baits...  Thanks again Russ for giving me these..


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome large mouth. WTG


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't go wrong with JD Baits :wink: nice catching =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 15, 2009)

JD Baits = Big Fish! Way to go on the PB! =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2009)

What a pig! :beer:

Pm me with the details of what the bait was! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a toad, nice catching. JD baits are amazing soft plastics.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent catch! 8)


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

Mighty fine catch. Congrats! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratz Bug!!!! =D> =D> =D> That is definitely a pic worthy of the TrophyRoom =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 16, 2009)

We are worthy, We are worthy, Youll be changing it often tho, as i plan to catch bigger ones soon...  Thanks to all that complimented, I am having a blast with this stuff... And them baits are awesome..


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 16, 2009)

That was the last straw. I just send Bassaddict an email to order some of his stuff. I gotta have it. Congrats on the new PB. She looks real light colored, caught deep? No need to respond, rhetorical. Wouldn't want to give up to much info to you competitors.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 16, 2009)

Shallow.. I dont mind responding, I am just gonna get Bassadict to sign a contract so he cant sell any to the ga boys for 14 days, LMAO... :mrgreen: I caught her on a Fat boy, Funny story, I emailed Bassadict with my alias email, He got my alias name on the Trophy page, I think he is gonna fix it up... Anyhow 4' of water, dead sticking, I was actually Texting Russ and when i picked my pole back up the line just took off like a bullet... First one i caught T rigged weightless, after i unhooked the 6lber it was naturally rigged wacky style so i threw it back out and landed a Dink on the same worm, I fished that same worm for a bit longer and it was time to leave, it held up great... I assume T rigged these could catch numerous fish, wacky rigging there isnt anything that last long.. JD Baits is my new Go To bait, I love the action...


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea thats nice there 8)


----------



## fish devil (Nov 16, 2009)

:twisted: Congratulations on the PB chunk!!! =D>


----------



## Crankworm (Nov 17, 2009)

nice fish, wish I could wear short sleeves


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Bug JDBaits rule, another satisfied customer!!! =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 17, 2009)

She's got a gut to her. Nice bass


----------



## russ010 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm glad they worked for you! Those base are great, just haven't used the Fat Boy enough yet. The waters I fish (and presently catching fish in) are like 35-50' deep.... I should be able to kill them though - heck, I'm fishing 50' of water with a 1/4oz finesse jig and picking up 3-3.5lb spots.

I've been using JD's finesse worms too.... wooo weee! They put on a show in the cold water


----------



## switchback (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet and congrats on a great fish!


----------



## gunny146 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ordered my JD stuff the other day, man I can't wait. DennyB says Monday, I feel like a kid waitin on Christmas.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 20, 2009)

Got mine today.. Man I cant say enough.. I will say you can buy production stuff a little cheaper, But it doesn't compare to the quality, nor the service, And to know that this man I am dealing with has handled every single worm is plenty worth the extra change they cost vs big box stuff... And he is going out of his way to find me some test items, From a few friends of his, that he is debating buying the mold for if he gets good results..

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=114418#p114418


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 20, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I'm glad they worked for you! Those base are great, just haven't used the Fat Boy enough yet. The waters I fish (and presently catching fish in) are like 35-50' deep.... I should be able to kill them though - heck, I'm fishing 50' of water with a 1/4oz finesse jig and picking up 3-3.5lb spots.
> 
> I've been using JD's finesse worms too.... wooo weee! They put on a show in the cold water



Russ, I think He sent me 1 extra to replace the freebies you gave me, Thanks a ton again, Look forward to Fishing with you again real soon..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> *And to know that this man I am dealing with has handled every single worm*





I heard that about him as well

LMFAO!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 20, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Russ, I think He sent me 1 extra to replace the freebies you gave me, Thanks a ton again, Look forward to Fishing with you again real soon..




Nope, That was rejected by the quality control department on account of too much glitter (man them guys drive me nuts!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: ) Hence the red dot on the label. Their will be something coming your way real soon tho


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 29, 2009)

Little update, My partner and myself won our tournament this weekend, "My first time ever" he has fished and won numerous tourneys over the yrs, Anyhow the Jdbaits fatboy did put a fish in the boat to aid in the 28lb two day total.. :mrgreen:


----------

